# Jack Daniels Box Car



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

I really wanted a Jack Daniels wooden box car on my layout so I finally bought a kit car from Bachmann then went to work building one finally finished it this weekend!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a nice looking box car, but does it haul the real thing? 

Randy


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

It is indeed a very good looking car. I am sure, with a "clip on" roof of some description the real cargo could be carried for use by the engineer of course.


----------



## brooks2128 (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree how did you do the decals for that car? I got a Soldier who really likes that car and wants me to build him one.


----------



## John Roppel (Jan 2, 2008)

i saw on ebay a arsto jack daniels starter set the other day. 
i do not know if it is still there


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

I used the Avery Bumper Sticker paper with my Inkjet printer then sprayed on a clear coat


----------



## trainscotch (Jan 20, 2009)

Re: Your great looking box car. I have the passenger train, added a tender, and now want to add a box car, but don’t want to spend $175.00(LGB). I’m thinking steel sided so the vinyl decals stick better.

It is a great looking car.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like your workmanship. Thanks for sharing the photo. Have you used that decal strategy before, perhaps on a lighter coloured car. I'd be interested to know how much of a shadow line that avery paper casts.


----------

